# amplifier help!



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys right now I have 2 punch p2's in my maxima's trunk. They are currently powered by a rockford 600w amp with one channel broken. I wanted to get one of the following amps GM5200T or GM7200M both by pioneer. Ones a 2 channel the other is mono. What would be better? Any other amps for that price range? thanks


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

monos are way better for subs


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

i just went today and bought a bazooka BA1300 mono amp from circuit city. i just installed it but theres like nopower to the subs. need some help


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

ok now i got power to the subs but it cuts out if i turn it up too much. what should i do


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*bazooka amps are garbage.. *you should have gotten a better brand.. if your trying to really hit hard with some bass, i found bazooka's aren't the ones for it.. 
I got one and it sucks.. can't feed Kicker sub adquetely.. wouldn't recommend it.. 
just my opinion tho.. 

_*check the fuses and the wiring from the battery.. you might want to check and make sure that the amp is on "low pass" if there's a switch..*_


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

ok but you have kickers. the guy at the store said if u get kickers, you have to get one of the best amps. i just have punch p2's =cheap. it hits nicely compared to my old amp but still cuts out if it gets too high...i dont think there is the pass switch


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like the amp isn't enough for the speakers...it's flipping off if there is too much power going through (to save your speakers/itself)

Rule of thumb, always get an amp that has more than enough power for your speakers.
Overpower > Underpower


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*"point taken" bonified5..* _I had my whole system installed and they got me there.. I didn't know I'd be getting a bazooka amp until they was almost done.. They did the other parts of my system good, but cut corners to save money by not giving me a quality amp.. just from my experience and those of my buddies.. bazooka has nothing but trouble.. _

What *Jeff* said is more than likely whats going on with your system..


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

that amp sucks man

make sure you got a good ground and a good battery. you should never have to turn you gain more then 2/3 of the way up if you have a good h/u


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

ok im thinkin about taking that amp back but it says its 240 watts rms x 1 at 4 ohms. isnt thins good enough? the subs are either 200-250 watts rms each at 4 ohms. anyway if i took this back and got the pioneer GM7200M 800 watt mono amp for like 20 bucks more would it be better?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*well there's your problem.. if I understand it right, if you amp is running 240 watts rms x 1 channel... and your subs are 200-250 rms EACH.. you have 2 subs, correct?? you should be getting a amp thats matches the rms of the subs..* get a more powerful amp.. around 4-500 watts rms would be good.. Pioneer is a good brand.. don't know if you need a 800 watt one tho.. is that rms or total watts??

[_Jeff_ was correct in his diagnosis of your problem.. the amp was saving itself from blowing by shutting off]

check link for more info
Crutchfield Advisor - Amplifiers - Car Amplifiers Shopping Guide
YOu should have researched more before you went and bought anything.


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

the pioneer is 250 watts rms 800 max. I was told by guys at a few different places that it will get that many watts to each sub. I used to have a rockford amp that was 50 watts rms and it never cut out i wanted something louder. would u recommend getting the pioneer than for better quality of an amp?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..I think they got you. IF the amp says 240 watts rms x 1 chanel then thats what it is.. the subs are around 4-500 watts rms together.. meaning the amp is only giving half the power.. you can feed small amounts to a set of subs and have them work, yes.. BUT it wouldn't be efficient and it wouldn't be feeding the power the subs need to perform at there peak. Your not going to be hitting hard with a low watt amp tho.. 

What do you mean you had a 50 watts rms "rockford amp"?? attached to the set of subs?? that can't be a good mix.. 

I'd advise you to read up on amps, how they work and watt/rms compatibility between subs and amps.. yeah the pioneer is a better brand but not the GM7200M, b/c its still 250 watts rms.. you need at least 400 watts rms to feed the 2 subs to me.. 

thats what I think.. research it man.. [the link i gave you before is a good one { Crutchfield Advisor - Amplifiers - Car Amplifiers Shopping Guide } click around on it..]


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

yea the amp that was came with the package bought off my buddy was a rockford 2channel 600watt max 50 watt x 2 rms amp. all i wanted was more power than this. i like the power from the bazooka, it just cuts out. all im looking for is for the amp not to do this and run good.


----------

